# New to CO2



## Sacul (12 Apr 2022)

Hi guys!

I've decided to upgrade my tank, I've just bought a 300L tank and want to start using CO2. The problem is I've never used it before, I've tried liquid CO2 before but that's going to end up being very expensive in the bigger tank.

I'm not even sure where to begin! I've been looking at the JBL ProFlora u502 CO2 System. I know it's not refillable, I have been to my local shop where they say they can refil CO2 but need to send it away for 3 -5 days. That seems like hassle so would rather buy the disposable one and order it in advance of it running out.

Is this a good way to go or can I do it cheaper/better than just buying the off the shelf kit?

Thanks!


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've decided to upgrade my tank, I've just bought a 300L tank and want to start using CO2. The problem is I've never used it before, I've tried liquid CO2 before but that's going to end up being very expensive in the bigger tank.
> 
> ...


the cheapest way, is to use second hand, out of date fire extinguishers. you can get 5kg ones for as little as 15 pounds, compared to shops which might make you pay 2,3x that amount. as for the regulator, many people seem to have success with co2 art regulators!


----------



## Sacul (12 Apr 2022)

How would I go about getting a fire extinguisher refilled?


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> How would I go about getting a fire extinguisher refilled?


I don't think you'll find a place willing to refill out of date extingiushers. you just buy a 'new' one every time. it still is much cheaper than alternatives.


----------



## Sacul (12 Apr 2022)

Ah ok. I'm not sure if I want to get an extinguisher. Could end up difficult to get hold of as a quick search didn't show anything local to me.


----------



## KirstyF (12 Apr 2022)

Have you tried looking for industrial gas, cellar gas or beer making gas suppliers. Not sure your exact location but I think Adams Gas have a few places in Devon.  You may find others.
From a cost perspective, fire extinguishers are good but if that’s not an option then re-fillable is the way to go. I’m paying about £25 for a 5kg cylinder delivered directly to my door.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

I just had a look on eBay and can get an extinguisher delivered for £23. Doesn't seem to bad. So now I need a decent regulator with solenoid. The solenoid is so it will switch off at night with a timer?


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

I have an Adams gas local aswel.1.5kg cylinder. Buy the cylinder first and they refill so that's even better.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

So if I get the complete system from co2art for £167.95 and a cylinder from Adams gas, would that be everything I need to set it up and running nicely?


----------



## widow-maker (13 Apr 2022)

I bought complete system from co2art for around £160 and use a co2 fire extinguisher from budget-fire.co.uk for around £35 once it runs out get a new one they should last around 6 months.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> So if I get the complete system from co2art for £167.95 and a cylinder from Adams gas, would that be everything I need to set it up and running nicely?


Get the cheaper regulator from Co2 art and an inline diffuser, you’ll need Co2 tubing too.

As for Co2 there’s plenty of options. I find it’s just less headache using the replaceable ones from an LFS, you use one, then take it back and swap for a fresh one.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Pro-SE Series Complete Aquarium CO2 System with New Inline CO2 Diffuse
					

Pro-SE Series Complete Aquarium CO2 System for tank up to 500L is a combination of our latest New Generation Professional Dual Stage CO2 Regulator.




					www.co2art.co.uk
				






This will best system for your tank mate. You’ll get better Co2 dispersal using an inline diffuser.


----------



## ian_m (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Ah ok. I'm not sure if I want to get an extinguisher. Could end up difficult to get hold of as a quick search didn't show anything local to me.


Go to local library, Sainsbury's, Post Office, place of work etc make a note of the phone numbers on the fire extinguishers of the company that maintains them (or nick them....) and give them a call. A couple of the suppliers started fobbing me off they only supply on contract, it's so dangerous having fire extinguishers at home (we have them at work !!!) etc. Eventually one said, brilliant no probs, £10 for a 2Kg, where do you want them delivered.... that was 30 extinguishers worth ago  in 2012 !!


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Thanks guys. Will the inline diffuser work on a fluval 407 ribbed pipe? I'm keeping my eye out for CO2. Working out what's going to be best. Ideally I want to be able to fit it under my tank so I don't see it all the time. Cheaper to replace/refill the better. On the proflora m501 system it says "A 500g cylinder which is not switched off by a solenoid valve during the night lasts with its default adjustment for about 4 months." What is the default adjustment? Assuming this would be nowhere near enough CO2. Going by that math a 2kg would last 16 months


----------



## ian_m (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> "A 500g cylinder which is not switched off by a solenoid valve during the night lasts with its default adjustment for about 4 months."


With my "took me ages to get it right CO2 setup" I use about 0.015 grams per litre per hour CO2 (about 20gr a day).  As a beginner you will be using 2-3 times this amount or more, or more likely much less and converting the plants to algae !! Thus for your 300 litre tank @ 8 hours CO2, you will be using 300 x 8 x 0.015 -> 36 grams per day. Thus your 500gr bottle will last 500/36 -> 13 days. May I suggest a 2Kg fire extinguisher lasting a month or 5Kg lasting 3 months ?

For CO2 injection you need to ensure that the diffuser (usual max 16mm) is not restricting the water flow. This is normally done by having a bypass loop with valve.  This is Zeus's for use with 25mm piping.





This is how you do a big tank with decent CO2 injection.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/olympus-is-calling/


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

So I think I'm going to go with an in tank diffuser, against all your advice I know but I'm worried about cutting into the pipework and messing everything up. Maybe down the line once I know more I'll change it. I have a wave maker in there aswel to blow on the plants so I hope that helps. Getting the setup from co2art. Found 3kg CO2 for 55 deposit and 16 for a refill/swap there after. Hopefully as a beginner setup this will be ok, a bit of trial and error before I get it right


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> So I think I'm going to go with an in tank diffuser, against all your advice I know but I'm worried about cutting into the pipework and messing everything up. Maybe down the line once I know more I'll change it. I have a wave maker in there aswel to blow on the plants so I hope that helps. Getting the setup from co2art. Found 3kg CO2 for 55 deposit and 16 for a refill/swap there after. Hopefully as a beginner setup this will be ok, a bit of trial and error before I get it right


I personally think that’s a mistake and you’re far better off with an inline.
But your choice ultimately. Hopefully you’ll get the Co2 around the tank with your chosen method. (Powerhead regardless)
Maybe someone on here has a large tank and diffuses CO2 that way with luck?


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Yea your probably right. The filter isn't hugely powerful hence the wave maker. So I was thinking the diffuser near the wave maker would help. If not I'll change to the inline.


----------



## Simon Cole (13 Apr 2022)

I would opt for the inline CO2 Art. No question in my mind they are superb and cheaper in the long-run.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Yea your probably right. The filter isn't hugely powerful hence the wave maker. So I was thinking the diffuser near the wave maker would help. If not I'll change to the inline.


It’s not necessarily about blasting it about mate, it’s about having time to dissolve into the water.
You could blast the diffuser with the best intention, but if it’s just pushing all the Co2 has to the surface then it’s wasted.
I’m not saying the wave maker can’t help, it will obviously circulate the water well.

It’s just my belief that the inline diffuser will work far better for your setup.
It’s why your rarely see large ranks with in tank diffusers.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Ok I'll get the inline haha. I assume i will need to change the hose on my fluval as it's ribbed and don't think It will fit


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Ok I'll get the inline haha. I assume i will need to change the hose on my fluval as it's ribbed and don't think It will fit


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Ok I'll get the inline haha. I assume i will need to change the hose on my fluval as it's ribbed and don't think It will fit


Get yourself some 16/22mm clear hosing (assuming that’s our size) from the bay. Could even get some stainless steel or glass lily pipes too.


----------



## Kerrycarp (13 Apr 2022)

I second the inline diffuser from co2 art. You will also need a non return valve.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Where does the non return valve need to be placed on the system? Co2art doesn't seem to sell one that I can see so will need to order somewhere else. Any recommendations?


----------



## Kerrycarp (13 Apr 2022)

The non return valve goes on your co2 pipe to stop water back flow destroying your system when the solenoid shuts down. They are pennies on ebay but get a decent one not a cheap plastic one.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

Ok perfect. I guess it doesn't really matter where on the pipe it goes as long as it's on there. I'll get one ordered


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Does the in-line diffuser not have the check valve built in?

I’ve not set my new one up and it was a few years since my last planted tank as I’ve been doing marine.


----------



## Kerrycarp (13 Apr 2022)

All I can say is that mine did not come with one and for peace of mind it's very low cost. Mine is a co2art system.


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Kerrycarp said:


> All I can say is that mine did not come with one and for peace of mind it's very low cost. Mine is a co2art system.


Can’t argue with that.


----------



## Sacul (13 Apr 2022)

So something like this would be ok?


----------



## Kerrycarp (13 Apr 2022)

Perfect, that's what I use.


----------



## Kerrycarp (13 Apr 2022)

Warm your co2 hose in some hot water before fitting, you will find it a whole lot easier!


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

@CO2Art.co.uk can you clarify if the bubble counter that comes with your regulators is also a check valve?


----------



## erwin123 (14 Apr 2022)

I have used a plastic check valve for years without any issue - I suppose I like the fact that its transparent so i can "see" if its doing its job properly.


----------



## Kerrycarp (14 Apr 2022)

Hi Erwin123, it's one of those things I guess.
If plastic check valves were rubbish then no one would buy them but the only time I have ever had a check valve fail on me it was a cheap plastic one.
It lowered my tank level, by a lot, destroyed my air pump and flooded my room. 
Now I only ever use metal ones. 
As I stated earlier it's just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Aleman (14 Apr 2022)

The Pro setup with the bubble counter fron CO2 art contains a check valve ... However having one at the diffuser end makes sense, when you need to refill the bubble counter 😉


----------



## Kerrycarp (14 Apr 2022)

Thanks for that info, I was unaware of that!👍


----------



## Sacul (14 Apr 2022)

Thanks for everything guys.
I have ordered the Pro-SE Series Complete Aquarium CO2 System with New Inline CO2 Diffuser. 

Just for confirmation "both our regulators come with a check valve incorporated in the bubble counter" from co2art support.

Ordered another non return valve anyway to be safe.

Found a supplier of CO2  - 3kg cylinder 

And new pipework for my 407 to make attaching the inline diffuser easier.

Is there anything I'm missing from my setup or should that be good enough to get me going?


----------



## Kerrycarp (14 Apr 2022)

All seems good to me. As I said earlier, warming the pipes and hoses in some hot water makes them more pliable and easier to fit. Good luck!


----------



## Sacul (14 Apr 2022)

Another question. If I'm setting it inline, is it better to have a spray bar or a directional spout? With either I'm assuming I don't want to have it pointing at the surface? More directed towards to plants? Correct me if I'm wrong I'm still learning


----------



## Dan Knowlton (14 Apr 2022)

I used a Cerges-style CO2 reactor for years on both my 40 gallon breeder and my 125 gallon (568 liter) tank (USA resident here!) and both worked really well.  I don't know if the water filter cannister is available in a home repair supply shop in the UK but it was cheap and effective for me.  I am SLOWLY getting a 55 gallon (208 liter) tank together and it will be a sump filtered tank with a separate pump pushing water though a reactor and back into the tank.  I'm using a second pump because the return line is 1.5 inches (381 mm) and you want a slower flow in the reactor than the 2500 LPH flow in the filter.  Just as a FYI, the filter will be a 113 liter long tank with 2 coarse Mattenfilters, 2 medium filters and 1 fine so there will be plenty of room for a second pump.  

This YouTube video is a good tutorial - YouTube tutorial

I love the UPAPS forums - just a little different than the Plantedtank.net I am usually on.  More information is always welcome.

Dan K.


----------



## seedoubleyou (14 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Another question. If I'm setting it inline, is it better to have a spray bar or a directional spout? With either I'm assuming I don't want to have it pointing at the surface? More directed towards to plants? Correct me if I'm wrong I'm still learning


Not sure what tank you’ve got, but I’d always recommend some nice glass lily pipes or stainless steel.


----------



## Kerrycarp (15 Apr 2022)

It's either or, there are arguments for and against both.
I would say it is your tank, get whichever you like the look of best!
I personally love the clean look of stainless steel.


----------



## foxfish (15 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Another question. If I'm setting it inline, is it better to have a spray bar or a directional spout? With either I'm assuming I don't want to have it pointing at the surface? More directed towards to plants? Correct me if I'm wrong I'm still learning


It might help if you can imagine the effects of both of those options ……
A spray bar (in theory at least) forms a rolling effect of the whole water column.
So the spray bar will force the flow along the surface towards the front glass, the flow continues down the front glass and makes its way back along the bottom and finally back up the back wall.
 So you get this circular rolling effect that in turn, turns the whole contents of the tank over and over.

Of course that might well work with an empty tank with just the right flow but, maybe not so well when you have hard scape and plants in place? However it is a tried  and tested method and if balanced right, is probably the best method!

With a single outlet method, as you can imagine, will form a different motion and in theory  pushes the water  in a completely different direction. 
So if you can imagine an island scape, like a large rock standing in the middle of your tank, the water jet could be pointed to drive the water column to travel around the rock in a never ending circle around the rock….


----------



## Sacul (15 Apr 2022)

It's a 300l 5ft tank, at the moment I have a single outlet at the top left, plastic lily style from an old filter and a wave maker which will be positioned bottom right to try and keep that constant flow as the single output alone doesn't seem enough.

I have a spray bar that can be joint to make maybe 2.5ft but not sure if it would be powerful enough to cover the rest of the tank to the right. Can only be placed top left or top right as it has braces and cut outs.

Maybe I need to look up how flow works so I can work it out better


----------



## MarcusA (15 Apr 2022)

One problem that you may run into is that standard plastic aquarium tubes (which are needed for the inline diffuser) do not work with the fluval clips that go on the side of the tank to hold the inlet and outlet in place. The clips bend the tube too much, causing it to kink. The ribbed tubing, despite being atrociously ugly and reminiscent of landscaping irrigation, does have the advantage of being more flexible.

I resolved this problem by using a heat gun to soften the end of the clear plastic tubing up and then forcing it over the fluval tubing and clamping it with a hose clamp. This was done with the tubing for the 207, which I believe is smaller in diameter than that of the 407, so I'm not sure if my solution will work for you. It does create a very sturdy seal that cannot by broken by hand even without the hose clamp.


----------



## Sacul (15 Apr 2022)

I have plastic hose fitted at the moment, changed it yesterday. Luckily my old filter came with U bend pipes that attach to the hose so it does fit in the clips quite nicely but yea I was expecting that problem.


----------



## Buggy (19 Apr 2022)

widow-maker said:


> I bought complete system from co2art for around £160 and use a co2 fire extinguisher from budget-fire.co.uk for around £35 once it runs out get a new one they should last around 6 months.


Which one at budget-fire do you get for £35?


----------



## andy198712 (23 Apr 2022)

this has been really helpful, shame there isn't a setup that works with the Fluval pipes though!


----------



## Sacul (30 Apr 2022)

Hi guys, I'm back again!

So I've had my delivery and I'm all set up. My drop checker seems to be staying at a lime green colour which is good, I  think haha.
I'm worried about the flow in my tank though. Like I said it's 300l 150cmx38cmx60cm. I have my fluval 407, 1450L/H. The outflow is the top left of the tank. I have a fair bit of surface agitation on the first 1/3 of the tank and the last 2/3 is very minimal movement and covered in a film. Inflow is bottom right. I also have a newa wave 2, 3200L/H top right pointed towards the substrate to try and keep a constant flow around the tank. I'm worried about the film and not being able to get a good gas exchange. I've tried to find a skimmer that I can attach to the existing pipework so I can remove the film but not sure if that will help with has exchange. I can't seem to find any lily pipes that go to the depth of the tank. Is it worth trying to point the wave make at the surface also? I'm not sure what to do. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

Sacul said:


> Hi guys, I'm back again!
> 
> So I've had my delivery and I'm all set up. My drop checker seems to be staying at a lime green colour which is good, I  think haha.
> I'm worried about the flow in my tank though. Like I said it's 300l 150cmx38cmx60cm. I have my fluval 407, 1450L/H. The outflow is the top left of the tank. I have a fair bit of surface agitation on the first 1/3 of the tank and the last 2/3 is very minimal movement and covered in a film. Inflow is bottom right. I also have a newa wave 2, 3200L/H top right pointed towards the substrate to try and keep a constant flow around the tank. I'm worried about the film and not being able to get a good gas exchange. I've tried to find a skimmer that I can attach to the existing pipework so I can remove the film but not sure if that will help with has exchange. I can't seem to find any lily pipes that go to the depth of the tank. Is it worth trying to point the wave make at the surface also? I'm not sure what to do. Any advice would be great. Thanks


Too much surface agitation will draw co2 which isn’t ideal. Not a huge issue, but not ideal. If you have plants, and some surface agitation, then you have gas exchange.
The film itself, although unsightly won’t cause issues. You could look at a surface skimmer to help with that.

As for flow in the tank. Provided co2 is getting around, there’s no dead spots causing issues. Then I wouldn’t massively worry about it. Just keep and eye on it.


----------



## Hufsa (30 Apr 2022)

I highly recommend this article on gaseous exchange, imo it should be mandatory reading for anyone getting started with injected CO2.


----------



## seedoubleyou (1 May 2022)

Hufsa said:


> I highly recommend this article on gaseous exchange, imo it should be mandatory reading for anyone getting started with injected CO2.


Good article and thanks for sharing. It certainly raises a good point that I overlooked. Plants using oxygen at night !! ADA often oxygenated their tanks at night using various techniques like surface agitation if I’m not wrong.


----------



## seedoubleyou (1 May 2022)

Had a good read through that article and it’s certainly very interesting. The issue I’d say from a hobbyist perspective is higher injection rates mean co2 being used at a faster rate which in turn cost more money.
Not an issue if you have deep pockets. But not sustainable for everyone.
Either way, definitely food for thought.


----------



## Sacul (1 May 2022)

I did read the article and it seems to make sense. I want to try and turn my co2 up so I can get to the optimum level quicker but enough gas exchange that's my fish are still safe. I'll play with my wave maker to see what works best to turn over the water and try to get a simmer fitted.


----------



## Sacul (19 May 2022)

Hey again guys.
I want to say a big thanks to everyone that has helped me!
I'm finally setup and pretty stable.
Found I need to turn CO2 on 3 hours before lights on to get a 0.9 drop then keep it stable for 8 hours lights on with a 0.1 drift from 7.38 to 7.28. Maybe I could tweak it a bit more but I'm starting to see growth and little oxygen bubbles so I'm happy 😁. No algae and all livestock look happy and even have spawning behaviour! All in all I'm very happy and I'm very thankful for the help!


----------



## JacksonL (19 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Too much surface agitation will draw co2 which isn’t ideal. Not a huge issue, but not ideal.


Lots of surface agitation is ideal in most circumstances. Yes you will offgas CO2 but you not only raise oxygen levels, but you raise the levels of CO2 that you can keep stable in your tank.
I would recommend trying it in your own tank, raise the amount of surface agitation and notice how much higher you can take your CO2 levels higher without negativity affecting your fish, which will result in better plant growth.


----------



## seedoubleyou (20 May 2022)

JacksonL said:


> Lots of surface agitation is ideal in most circumstances. Yes you will offgas CO2 but you not only raise oxygen levels, but you raise the levels of CO2 that you can keep stable in your tank.
> I would recommend trying it in your own tank, raise the amount of surface agitation and notice how much higher you can take your CO2 levels higher without negativity affecting your fish, which will result in better plant growth.


Yeah I’ve since read an interesting article on 2hr Aquarist. 
My initial comment was based of something in a Green Aqua episode where the plants where not doing well due to not getting enough co2 and Balazs said this was due to too much surface agitation.


----------



## JacksonL (20 May 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> Yeah I’ve since read an interesting article on 2hr Aquarist.
> My initial comment was based of something in a Green Aqua episode where the plants where not doing well due to not getting enough co2 and Balazs said this was due to too much surface agitation.


Like anything in this hobby, there are many ways to get it done. But I have found in my experiences that lots of surface agitation leads to a far healthier aquarium for both fish and plants.


----------



## seedoubleyou (20 May 2022)

JacksonL said:


> Like anything in this hobby, there are many ways to get it done. But I have found in my experiences that lots of surface agitation leads to a far healthier aquarium for both fish and plants.


Yeah I must admit, after reading the article/blog it made sense, and seems to only stand to benefit an aquarium.

My tank tank is not yet set up, so can’t test the theory for myself.


----------



## Lemonhands (20 May 2022)

Sacul said:


> So I think I'm going to go with an in tank diffuser, against all your advice I know but I'm worried about cutting into the pipework and messing everything up. Maybe down the line once I know more I'll change it. I have a wave maker in there aswel to blow on the plants so I hope that helps. Getting the setup from co2art. Found 3kg CO2 for 55 deposit and 16 for a refill/swap there after. Hopefully as a beginner setup this will be ok, a bit of trial and error before I get it right


It's really easy to set up an inline diffuser on the fluval 07 range, I have done it on a 307 after having a in tank diffuser and you won't look back. You just need to buy 16/22mm tubing and cut it once extra (you can trim the edges of the ends to make it a little easier to attach). The one thing i regret (and am going to resolve sometime soon) is not putting the diffuser closer to the actual filter outflow. But I would definitely recommend going for inline over diffuser with only an extra 10 minute job and like £5-10 for pipe.

As for where to get co2, i found a local gas place (Andy's Gas in Bristol) because ultimately I wanted ease of refill, and I just got a dual stage regulator off of amazon which works perfectly, however it's really not much cheaper than going co2 art so either or really


----------



## Sacul (20 May 2022)

Lemonhands said:


> It's really easy to set up an inline diffuser on the fluval 07 range, I have done it on a 307 after having a in tank diffuser and you won't look back.


I did setup a the inline diffuser using new hoses but got annoyed by the mist in the tank so have changed it to a reactor. And the gas from Adams gas at £16 refill for 3k. 
Quick question on the gas, when the time comes to refill do I need to dial it back in or can I just swap the regulator over and not change the settings?


----------



## JacksonL (20 May 2022)

Sacul said:


> I did setup a the inline diffuser using new hoses but got annoyed by the mist in the tank so have changed it to a reactor. And the gas from Adams gas at £16 refill for 3k.
> Quick question on the gas, when the time comes to refill do I need to dial it back in or can I just swap the regulator over and not change the settings?


Just swap it over, be careful not to knock the needle valve if yours is sensitive, and it should be ready to go straight back into service.


----------



## Lemonhands (20 May 2022)

Sacul said:


> I did setup a the inline diffuser using new hoses but got annoyed by the mist in the tank so have changed it to a reactor. And the gas from Adams gas at £16 refill for 3k.
> Quick question on the gas, when the time comes to refill do I need to dial it back in or can I just swap the regulator over and not change the settings?


What reactor did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Sacul (20 May 2022)

Lemonhands said:


> What reactor did you end up purchasing?


Sera active 500. It's not amazing but it does the job. A few bubbles make it through so I think the 1000 would have been better. I think I will buy a better one down the line or make one but for now it's all working so I'm not going to touch it 😁


----------



## Lemonhands (20 May 2022)

Sacul said:


> Sera active 500. It's not amazing but it does the job. A few bubbles make it through so I think the 1000 would have been better. I think I will buy a better one down the line or make one but for now it's all working so I'm not going to touch it 😁


Looks very reasonably priced, i might look into it as will be setting up a new tank with co2 soon also


----------



## Sacul (20 May 2022)

Lemonhands said:


> Looks very reasonably priced


I think people have had problems with the CO2 nipple when trying to remove the CO2 hose and snapping it off. It would be better on a smaller tank I think


----------

